# Does this map exist?



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd really like to see a map that overlays old OS maps (Victorian or Edwardian) onto a modern map of the area. Brixton has changed so much with a mixture of the Blitz, Slum clearance and estate building, property developers and so on.
If it doesn't exist online could one of the maps be made as an acetate overlay onto the other map?


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 21, 2011)

If it does exist I'd love to see it, my family are from East London, Docks area that has changed so much due to slum clearence, bombing and redevelopment, I've been interested in finding out where my ancestors lived and if their homes/streets are still there for a long time and have looked into it extensivley. I've never come across any overlays, I've never looked for your area mind, I'd be surprised (but chuffed) if one existed for London in general.

You could try contacting the British Library, they have a big maps section so they'd probably have people that would know if such a thing existed.

We did spend a day tramping the streets we'd found in the censuses, some of the streets were still there but all had more modern developments than we were hoping.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.old-maps.co.uk/index.html do have maps from lots of years of the same area, if you search for a modern street it will come up with old maps of that area for you to look at, but the zoom resets every time you click on a new map so it's quite frustrating


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 22, 2011)

Yes,  at  a price from http://www.landmark.co.uk/   When planning applications are submitted for sites with potentially contaminated ground a "Phase 1 survey" is required.  Done by developer's agent via landmark or  http://envirocheck.co.uk/ .  If you look through planning applications on line (for larger redevelopment projects) they will include a contaminated ground survey document generally as a PDF. Somewhere (generally near the end) will be all the available historical maps at same scale centred on the development site....  so I'd recomend finding a local planning application on your council's website (something bigger than a house extension but not too big or they'll be dozens of documents) eg  put a post code into:
http://acolnet.lewisham.gov.uk/lewis-xslpagesdc/acolnetcgi.exe?ACTION=UNWRAP&RIPNAME=Root.pgesearch
 and what files are available to view...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 22, 2011)

OOOH! Thanks


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2011)

There was an interactive map released a while ago that offered overlays of London areas over a timeline, but I can't remember where I saw it. I'm not sure if it went as far south as Brixton either, but I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 22, 2011)

ChrisD said:


> Yes, at a price from http://www.landmark.co.uk/ When planning applications are submitted for sites with potentially contaminated ground a "Phase 1 survey" is required. Done by developer's agent via landmark or http://envirocheck.co.uk/ . If you look through planning applications on line (for larger redevelopment projects) they will include a contaminated ground survey document generally as a PDF. Somewhere (generally near the end) will be all the available historical maps at same scale centred on the development site.... so I'd recomend finding a local planning application on your council's website (something bigger than a house extension but not too big or they'll be dozens of documents) eg put a post code into:
> http://acolnet.lewisham.gov.uk/lewis-xslpagesdc/acolnetcgi.exe?ACTION=UNWRAP&RIPNAME=Root.pgesearch
> and what files are available to view...


 
Do you have a link to any examples? Be interested to see, just did a search on there for some developers and found some medium sized developments but couldn't find any examples.

Mrs M, I can make you some images up scaled to exactly the right size in AutoCAD, I just wouldn't know how to make them into a gif that you roll the cursor over to flip between the two. Let me know if you want me to, you'd then have to find someone to do the rest mind.

I


----------



## happyshopper (Aug 22, 2011)

Is this the sort of thing you had in mind?

http://www.ponies.me.uk/maps/osmap.html

You can move the map to cover Brixton.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 22, 2011)

happyshopper said:


> Is this the sort of thing you had in mind?
> 
> http://www.ponies.me.uk/maps/osmap.html
> 
> You can move the map to cover Brixton.



You are my hero


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 22, 2011)

happyshopper said:


> Is this the sort of thing you had in mind?
> 
> http://www.ponies.me.uk/maps/osmap.html
> 
> You can move the map to cover Brixton.



Ooo.  

Also, depending on what you're trying to do, it's not that difficult to create your own google map and draw things (e.g. lines of old roads / buildings etc) on them.  e.g. the maps on here


----------



## eroom (Aug 23, 2011)

On the subject of maps - and London - this website is brilliant:
http://mappinglondon.co.uk/
More specifically, Mrs Magpie, there are a few iphone/pad apps that do very much the sort of thing you're after if you have access to/interest in such things.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, I'm not getting a mobile phone just to run a map app but I certainly have plenty of mappy stuff on this thread to divert me   Thanks everyone!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 23, 2011)

MAPCO is also worth a look when you feel like some more mappy stuff


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

There's loads of old map snippets - and links to relevant sites on the thread about the Loughborugh Park tavern:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-on-coldharbour-lane-moorlands-rd-sw9.268936/

This article serves up a snappier overview;
http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-mystery-of-the-brixton-loughborough-park-tavern-solved/


----------



## HandinHand (Aug 25, 2011)

Try this one it's particularly good, though not all the maps reach as far south as brixton. It overlay old maps over new ones so its easy to work out where everything is.

http://work.axismaps.com/amd/lll/

I bet you never though you were going to get such a reaction to your question?!?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 25, 2011)

HandinHand said:


> Try this one it's particularly good, though not all the maps reach as far south as brixton. It overlay old maps over new ones so its easy to work out where everything is.
> 
> http://work.axismaps.com/amd/lll/
> 
> I bet you never though you were going to get such a reaction to your question?!?



I think this is exactly the sort of thread that was expected 
(something we excell at round here, I reckon)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 26, 2011)

That lovely low life link has lifted my mood considerably 
Thank you muchly HandinHand


----------

